# Muji in Manchester



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 25, 2008)

oi oi  Mancs

is there still a Muji near Victoria Station/Urbis

Attached to the TRiangle (is it?)

I ain't been down there in ages and there only the Leeds store showing up on Yell.com

Their website lists the one in Selfridges in Trafford, but that one didnae sell the amount of weird stationery the other one used too, and I am after weird stationery


cheers


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 25, 2008)

The one at the Triangle was having a closing down sale a few months back.  It's probably closed by now.


----------



## Phenol (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah - i think it's closed too!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 25, 2008)

really?
Ah balls.

Wish I'd known, I like their shirts and stuff
Ah well

thanks you two


----------



## moose (Jan 25, 2008)

They had shirts in the Selfridges Trafford Centre shop last time I looked. And weird stationery  Don't they do online shopping?


----------



## samlighting1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yep city center one is closed, but still a smaller store at the trafford center


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 26, 2008)

moose said:


> They had shirts in the Selfridges Trafford Centre shop last time I looked. And weird stationery  Don't they do online shopping?


 
I ain't paying them to fucking deliver it 
I want a shop
A big one

to walk around

cnuts!


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 26, 2008)

Closed down around May. I used to work there


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 26, 2008)

bummer
sorry to hear that Nikk

why did it close? any idea?


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 26, 2008)

Insane rents at the Triangle, not enough customers. We spent most of our days talking about films. Nice place to work.

Aspecto have taken the unit.


----------

